# Tip for shuttle drivers



## cmharris

*tipping*

On the Deschutes, about a 4 hour shuttle, I tip $25. On the Main Salmon, a very long day, $50. I also appreciate what the drivers do. I may be tipping slightly low - not sure.


----------



## lmyers

I want to say we tipped $50 for our Toyota truck (no trailer) last time on Deso/Gray.


----------



## Randaddy

You might not want to leave the weed - it is Utah and distributing it is a felony. 99% chance they're cool, but be careful in Utah!


----------



## seantana

I tip like any service industry - 25%, but I usually round up to the nearest 10.


----------



## jimr

People tip shuttle drivers? Bahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## elkhaven

I don't think many people tip, so anything is a bonus. We used to leave a couple cold beers in the cooler for our Smith river shuttles, but as the companies have changed we stopped that. I left them $20 on a $120 dollar shuttle this year and my rig was spotless when I picked it up. I don't think they really expect it, so a little goes along ways. I sure hope I don't have to start tipping 20% on shuttles, that might be a little high on most trips.

That's the first cash tip I've ever left... I doubt I'll do it on day trips, but long trips and nasty roads - it might just get folks to treat your shit with respect vs rallying over wash boards with the trailer whipping around in the back.


----------



## Jamesdking

Tip 20% anytime a tip is due. If you feel you could have done it yourself then you should have and a service was not needed. The service industry spends all of their cash back into the economy too. They aren't putting 20 bucks cash into a bad stock or something so it strengthens your local economy. This is why Montana doesn't seem to care about taxing service industry tips I've always figured. Also I would assume the shuttle guys will remember you the next time and make sure you are their first priority. Take it from a bartender. We remember who bought our food and beer at the end of the day.


----------



## seantana

jimr said:


> People tip shuttle drivers? Bahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


I like to try to incentivize those who are running my shuttles not to beat the hell out of my car and trailer, I've found that a tip goes a long way to that end.


----------



## rivh2o

I never used to leave a tip but I have on the last couple trips and I have not really seen any difference, and one time on the main salmon(after leaving a tip) my rig was left at Spring Bar and not at Carey Creek, after i hitched out to get cell service to call the shuttle company I just happened to noticed it at Spring Bar. Yes I did get in touch with the shuttle company and they made things right. So my point is that not always leaving a tip gets you any better service. Maybe we should leave a tip after the service is completed much like the F&B business. And another point to make most servers are compensated with a tip from the public because in part they are only payed minimum wage, so after your service that's when you tip. I'm assuming that shuttle drivers are payed pretty decent hourly. So why pay so much tip like some are suggesting 15% some say even 20%. I do think a tip is nice and so I leave at least something like 20-30 dollars.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

I have a hard time tipping shuttle drivers. The cost is already high and then the shuttle company wants me to even pay more because they don't want to pay their employees a good wage. Then the company says to its employees that they would make more if we would tip and its our fault they don'y make more $$. 

But, I have come to a point were I will make a request of driver. Like stop, get ice, top off the tank, and you can keep the $ under the mat. Mostly they do nothing, keep the tip money and leave a note that says, "Sorry, boss wont let us stop!" with a sad face. 

IDK, It's almost to the point to where I can hire a full time shuttle driver??????


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

seantana said:


> I like to try to incentivize those who are running my shuttles not to beat the hell out of my car and trailer, I've found that a tip goes a long way to that end.


I have not found that correlation to be true for me. But if I do find a good driver, I be happy to tip. Usually I get so old guy from the retirement home driving down the road with one good eye.


----------



## lmyers

Just for the record, the OP refers to the Deso/Gray shuttle specifically... which is a long, rough road. My experience has been excellent with River Runners Transport, and I tip them well. I am happy to continue doing so as long as they provide a service which I value.


----------



## mtrafter

elkhaven said:


> I don't think many people tip, so anything is a bonus. We used to leave a couple cold beers in the cooler for our Smith river shuttles, but as the companies have changed we stopped that. I left them $20 on a $120 dollar shuttle this year and my rig was spotless when I picked it up. I don't think they really expect it, so a little goes along ways. I sure hope I don't have to start tipping 20% on shuttles, that might be a little high on most trips.
> 
> That's the first cash tip I've ever left... I doubt I'll do it on day trips, but long trips and nasty roads - it might just get folks to treat your shit with respect vs rallying over wash boards with the trailer whipping around in the back.


Man i remember all my smith river shuttles being the best,trucks vaccumed and cleaned everytime i must of been doing something right lol


----------



## Paul7

Should you tip more if your vehicle/trailer sucks ass. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## David L

Would it make sense to have them put their name & address on an envelope so that after you get your car back you can mail to them an appropriate amount?


----------



## Paul7

David L said:


> Would it make sense to have them put their name & address on an envelope so that after you get your car back you can mail to them an appropriate amount?


Good idea

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## restrac2000

I have always wondered about that option. Why tip 20-25% as some are saying before we even know the outcome? I do it but it seems like a unique definition of "tipping".

Phillip


----------



## johnovice

dirtbagkayaker said:


> ...Usually I get so[me] old guy from the retirement home driving down the road with one good eye.


Ouch! -- I resemble that remark.


----------



## CB Rob

I tip $20 to $40 bucks, depending on the shuttle. 
I always tip a decent restaurant server 20%, 
A shuttle driver is not a waitress/ waiter.
Just because someone accepts tips does not mean you have to break with 20%
Seems like everyone has a tip jar out these days.


----------



## Koffler

Man, I am happy to tip when I receive good/great service. But with a shuttle, how do you know? Did he take care of your rig like it was his own, or did he drive it like a maniac?


There's one shuttle company in Idaho that even asks on their form/website "*How* much will you include for a tip?" Not, *"If *you want to leave a tip.........."
Man, that's pretty aggressive................


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

johnovice said:


> Ouch! -- I resemble that remark.


Sorry! :-o


----------



## richp

Hi,

For my GC shuttles -- long miles but not terrible roads -- I leave a note for the driver, saying if they leave me their name and address, I'll send them a little something extra if all goes well.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## elkhaven

mtrafter said:


> Man i remember all my smith river shuttles being the best,trucks vaccumed and cleaned everytime i must of been doing something right lol


There is one company that does that regardless of tip, my truck was just an f'ing mess to start and when done it was literally detailed (cup holders clean, every bin emptied cleaned and refilled as it was left. The whole process was not due to the tip, but I'm thinking that the degree might have been? Smith River Shuttle Company. They are the only one I've found that ever did this.


----------



## restrac2000

yeah, assumed gratuity seems a bit much. I almost always pre-trip but I have used the same shuttle services for years now. 

We struggle with the gratuity issue in the ski industry as well. Its a fine line balancing the ideal of educating customers that its a service industry (working hard to increase pay for our instructors but its an uphill battle) with tact. We came up with a simple "gratuity is appreciate sign" as our previous director didn't want any communication.

I would hope shuttle drivers are getting at least minimum wage if not a higher livable wage for the season. I would doubt their job description and coding is such that they are listed as exempt from minimum wage but I could be wrong. I tip shuttle drivers but not the same 20-25% I do for employees who make closer to the federal allowable $3ish/hour like restaurant employees or those who get paid piecemeal. 

Phillip


----------



## elkhaven

Jamesdking said:


> Tip 20% anytime a tip is due. If you feel you could have done it yourself then you should have and a service was not needed. The service industry spends all of their cash back into the economy too. They aren't putting 20 bucks cash into a bad stock or something so it strengthens your local economy. This is why Montana doesn't seem to care about taxing service industry tips I've always figured. Also I would assume the shuttle guys will remember you the next time and make sure you are their first priority. Take it from a bartender. We remember who bought our food and beer at the end of the day.


I tip servers/bartenders well. I always have. I was in the service industry for a time, thought not one that was normally tipped (ski rental/retail). I certainly didn't expect a tip for setting up some ones skis correctly, but when I delivered them to their house, or cabin (ski in ski out) I sure did. 

The F&B industry bases their salaries on tipping, too me that's a totally different animal. In part your tip is salary, in part a reward for quality of service. To me 10% is minimum for sub par service, bad or negative service might get nothing but I can only recall that happening twice. Good service gets 20% and cute flirting ladies get 25%. You give me something for nothin' (i.e. free shot) you get that value added to your tip.

Shuttle drivers are usually retired folks just looking for extra $ and to get out of the house. I always felt they were well compensated on both accounts, but as things have grown and other services have been added (see my recent smith river comment), now I can see that there are times to tip.

I'm not likely going to tip my driver on a day trip on the Yellowstone. They get a percentage and run like 20 shuttles a day - they're probably making more than me. But for a guy that runs my truck for 300-400 miles, then cleans it, I will continue to tip. Next time it will be better.


----------



## Hooter

lmyers said:


> Just for the record, the OP refers to the Deso/Gray shuttle specifically... which is a long, rough road. My experience has been excellent with River Runners Transport, and I tip them well. I am happy to continue doing so as long as they provide a service which I value.


No doubt a tip is necessary and will be provided, just want to make sure the amount is respectable and appropriate. Thanks


----------



## okieboater

I have used a lot of shuttle companies and most do the job ok, but hard to tell if they drive my truck and trailer the way I do (that is the worse the road surface the slower I drive) hard to justify big tips for the average shuttle driver.

On the other hand Smith River shuttle company has done shuttles for me some three times and WOW, they deserve a tip. Also this company uses local drivers. Have to say these folks run one heck of a excellent customer oriented service.

Same goes for river runners out of Vernal Utah. Have used them many times on Deso Gray, Yampa and Lodore. Been by their shop and talked to the owners and these folks run a ship shape organization and use decent drivers. I know on a recent Deso Gray trip I had a really marginal lawn tractor hauler type trailer jury rigged to haul river gear and one of the owners told me they drove trailers like this slower than usual but history showed even with extra attention these short light weight trailers bounce a lot and things shake loose. I agreed with him and said if something broke, do the best they can and I would take care of it. Turns out nothing shook off. Their record on Deso Gray roads is as good as it gets.

Both these outfits go beyond what I have seen in the general shuttle business and deserve at least recommendations to other boaters and if possible a tip if your budget can tip.


----------



## melmorr

Do not leave beer or weed for a tip..neither is appropriate and drivers are actually offended by this. The $10 to $20 is appreciated more.


----------



## TupperwareBill

I've been a shuttle driver before and let me tell you they don't pay for shit! Consider this, you are paying a shuttle company quite a hefty sum for the service and you are trusting them with the responsibility of taking your vehicle several miles often down sketchy roads. the guy actually doing the driving probably gets a set rate (diddly squat) and has compete control over what happens to the car, how fast he drives, where your transportation gets parked, making sure the vehicle gets locked up and that you can get into it. When you don't tip you have real bad karma coming your way. PS shuttle drivers are not there to clean up your car, only to keep it as clean as it was when they got into it. I've found that the best tippers drive POS Subaru's that smell like a wet dogs ass.

Oh, if you leave weed in the car and the driver gets pulled over for any reason they get a possesion rap, so just tip well and let the drivers buy thier own weed, beer, food, etc.. 20% is the recomended tip if you get good service (you should expect it if you don't get it let the shuttle company know they will get rid of that loser in a heart beat). the tip sould be given to the shuttle company in a sealed envelope and a note should be left in the car so that the driver knows about it, believe it or not there are people that will steal from drivers, maybe the girl behind the desk or someone who moves the car around the parking lot etc...don't just leave money in the car.


----------



## Mattchu

20%? Damn. Guess I'm not using shuttles for more reasons than just stolen and wrecked vehicles.


----------



## rivh2o

20% tip? OMG I not going to tip until I know how good the service is! If at a later date I let the shuttle company know that it was worth a tip that's when I tip and not before. When I go out to dine I don't give my waiter a tip until after the service is complete and that is how it should be in the shuttle business


----------



## wildh2onriver

I tip $25 bucks with a note thanking the driver for their service. Haven't had any issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## TupperwareBill

I find it funny that people who will tip vallet parking at a hotel 10 bucks to park thier car won't tip a shuttle driver to drive thier car and a trailer fifty miles and help them take the raft out of the river and put it on a trailer and then sit in a car for the ride back.


----------



## lmyers

TupperwareBill said:


> I've found that the best tippers drive POS Subaru's that smell like a wet dogs ass.


You must have ran shuttle for me once or twice


----------



## btreat

*Tips are essential*

For the past six years our group has used shuttle companies for trips down the Green, Snake, Main Salmon, Rogue, and Middle Salmon. We do two things, get recommendations from other rafters for shuttle companies, and leave tips. These are very long shuttle trips, and in every case vehicles are well taken care of and parked nicely at takeouts. This year one vehicle broke down and was left where I could work on it easily. I even ran into the driver who shuttled my car and he thanked me for the tip and told me what he thought was wrong with the broken vehicle. Tips are huge in any service business, especially when that service is to spend hours driving your vehicle. I do like the idea of leaving the tip with the company and a note in the car.


----------



## carvedog

TupperwareBill said:


> I find it funny that people who will tip vallet parking at a hotel 10 bucks to park thier car won't tip a shuttle driver to drive thier car and a trailer fifty miles and help them take the raft out of the river and put it on a trailer and then sit in a car for the ride back.


What forum do you think you are on? I have never had my car valet parked ever. Closest to that is river shuttles and I always tip. 



Mattchu said:


> 20%? Damn. Guess I'm not using shuttles for more reasons than just stolen and wrecked vehicles.


We have a few great companies that work shuttle business up here in Idaho. They have good drivers, are responsible and do the right thing. Not all of them are but most. And at least for the long shuttles we run up here it closer to 10 to 15 % or $30 to $40. But shuttle your own if you don't mind spending 12 to 16 hours shuttling the day before you launch. 



rivh2o said:


> 20% tip? OMG I not going to tip until I know how good the service is! If at a later date I let the shuttle company know that it was worth a tip that's when I tip and not before. When I go out to dine I don't give my waiter a tip until after the service is complete and that is how it should be in the shuttle business


Says you. This isn't the food business where if something isn't right they can make it right in 15 minutes. 

You are giving a small sum of money to an anonymous person that you will likely never meet, to help convince them that you care about them and want them to take care of your multi-thousand to tens of thousands of dollar investment, as best they can. 

If you think the food service model crosses over to this in any way you are mistaken, but welcome to your opinion.


----------



## portercassidy

Tipped a Deso/Grey driver last year. The message I got back went something like this.

"Thanks for the Tip, I drove your truck as if it were my own."

Left me scratching my head, and chuckling a little bit.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

With the insane cost of shuttles and low employment, I am finding it much easier this year just to hire a friend to taxi me in my own car. They don't even ask for a tip. The price is good enough. Also, CL has been good to me for shuttles out of state. I have easily saved shuttles cost by a 1/3 this year and no tips! Everyone is happy....


----------



## markhusbands

When I saw the thread title I thought it was going to be stuff like, "always use turn signals. check your blind spot before changing lanes. park on level ground if possible and use parking brakes and chocks on uneven ground. scout turnarounds when pulling large trailers". stuff like that.


----------



## Mattchu

Here's a tip. Go get your GED and get a job in the city. Leave shuttling to retired folks and mom's who are just killing time while the kids are in school. Like fast food work , shuttling is not a career. It's an excuse to go for a drive in the woods.


----------



## UriahJones

This has been an interesting read for me. I've only had a few shuttles paid for before. And honestly, I have not tipped before. Not because I have anything against tipping, I just never realized this was an anticipated part of the experience! 

Granted OP was discussing a long and arduous shuttle... not an hour on the freeway. Anyone with experience care to share what a shuttle driver typically makes? I'm all for tipping for above and beyond service, and for those in fields who don't make enough to live off of without tips. But I'm not a huge fan of the pressured tip or 'else your stuff will be treated like crap' type of blackmail that some here have insinuated occurs.


----------



## UriahJones

I should say that my limited experience paying for shuttles is on the Rogue. $120/vehicle for what amounts to 4 hours of time from Galice to Foster Bar and back. 

Or the expensive option... which I've done when no-one wanted to have their personal vehicle driven over. $350 + $10/person to be picked up with a van + trailer for a group up to 15. 

Either way that's a minimum of $30/hour the company makes, should be reasonable to at least pay the driver $15/hour I would think. Anyway... just random musings on my part here. 

As I said... I am not against tipping, and am just new enough to the scene to still be learning about what is considered proper etiquette.


----------



## lmyers

UriahJones said:


> Granted OP was discussing a long and arduous shuttle... not an hour on the freeway. Anyone with experience care to share what a shuttle driver typically makes? I'm all for tipping for above and beyond service, and for those in fields who don't make enough to live off of without tips. But I'm not a huge fan of the pressured tip or 'else your stuff will be treated like crap' type of blackmail that some here have insinuated occurs.


I'm not sure why anyone would pay for a 1 or 2 hour shuttle. I have hitch-hiked that length of shuttle many times without issue. If I'm paying someone I don't know to drive my vehicle it's on a run like Deso, or Cataract or something with a very long round trip drive. Something that will occupy an entire day of my vacation.

I tip because I work in the service industry and have responsibility over customer's personal possessions quite often, and I appreciate every tip I get. Doesn't really change the way I do my job, but I understand why it's a good thing.


----------



## markhusbands

I guess if you're middle aged and have a tired family waiting to go home after a full day outing and seventy bucks doesn't seem like a ton of money because you have a full time job that limits your time more than your disposable income then the calculus changes.


----------



## Fuzzie

I always tip. Usually $10 at the upper c. $30 for Lodore, $50 for deso. More for the Idaho shuttles. Always at least 20%. More for roads that are less improved. I feel that it is like investing into my rig, the industry, and the employee who is working seasonally in a remote location. When you do the math, MOST shuttle companies are doing pretty well to keep the prices reasonable.


----------

